# Permanent Magnet Motor



## aggiemarine07 (Nov 26, 2013)

So I was doing some research on my electric truck conversion and I randomly came across these Permanent Magnet motors. What advantages do these have over other motors for EVs? 

Searching the forums, they've only been mentioned for hybrids. Can they be used for EVs? Thanks.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

aggiemarine07 said:


> So I was doing some research on my electric truck conversion and I randomly came across *these *Permanent Magnet motors. What advantages do these have over other motors for EVs?
> 
> Searching the forums, they've only been mentioned for hybrids. Can they be used for EVs? Thanks.


What PM motors are "these"


----------



## aggiemarine07 (Nov 26, 2013)

I found them here while browsing for controllers/motors:
http://www.evdrives.com/Category_URL_Text_s/1871.htm


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

aggiemarine07 said:


> I found them here while browsing for controllers/motors:
> http://www.evdrives.com/Category_URL_Text_s/1871.htm


Those can work on small to medium performance bikes and carts.


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

Those are fairly small motors. As major said, they'd be of use in things like carts, bikes, and perhaps small cars. 

But, in general, permanent magnet motors do have some advantages over other types of motor:

1. Large power per pound
2. Lots of starting torque

But, they tend to be more expensive than other types of motor, they're more fragile, and they can't be over driven to higher RPM. 

Technically induction motors should be the cheapest way to make a motor. They're just copper and iron. But, for some idiotic reason they still tend to needlessly be expensive. That's something that really bothers me. Makers of induction motors really, really gouge people on the price. They should be cheaper than DC motors but they don't tend to be. Still, DC or induction motors are usually the way to go.


----------



## EV West (Jan 12, 2012)

EV West will begin to offer the TM4 PM motor and inverter in January. They have high torque, and the motor is regulated by the inverter to protect the magnet temperature. They are also water cooled, and have a redline of 12,000 rpm. Lot's of torque in an 80 pound package.


----------



## aggiemarine07 (Nov 26, 2013)

EV West said:


> EV West will begin to offer the TM4 PM motor and inverter in January. They have high torque, and the motor is regulated by the inverter to protect the magnet temperature. They are also water cooled, and have a redline of 12,000 rpm. Lot's of torque in an 80 pound package.


How much will they be sold for? Would they be able to be used as a motor for a mid sized truck?


----------



## EV West (Jan 12, 2012)

aggiemarine07 said:


> How much will they be sold for? Would they be able to be used as a motor for a mid sized truck?


Should be enough power for a mid-sized pickup. We're hoping to get dyno charts up soon, but it looks like it's a little more powerful than an AC76 and we recommend those for small to mid sized pickups.


----------



## cyclone (Dec 8, 2013)

EV West said:


> Should be enough power for a mid-sized pickup. We're hoping to get dyno charts up soon, but it looks like it's a little more powerful than an AC76 and we recommend those for small to mid sized pickups.


omg, these motors cost more than my second hand vehicles... is there any motor that i can buy less than $1000.? some are almost the price of a brand new car...???


----------



## puddleglum (Oct 22, 2008)

cyclone said:


> omg, these motors cost more than my second hand vehicles... is there any motor that i can buy less than $1000.? some are almost the price of a brand new car...???


If you want one that cheap, I think your only choice is a used forklift motor.


----------



## cyclone (Dec 8, 2013)

puddleglum said:


> If you want one that cheap, I think your only choice is a used forklift motor.


Whats the advantage of the forklift motor? i have hearing about it so many times...


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

It's cheaper... And you may be able to find a decent one. 

Series motors give good torque per amp. They're not as efficient... But they're beasts.


----------



## puddleglum (Oct 22, 2008)

cyclone said:


> Whats the advantage of the forklift motor? i have hearing about it so many times...


The only advantage I know of is cost. New motors are probably better in every other way. All I am saying is I have not seen anyone selling a new motor powerful enough to use in a car for less than $1000. Even a good used EV motor will probably be more than that.


----------



## cyclone (Dec 8, 2013)

awesome, any recommendation of what brand, model, voltage input, size? i am planning to put it on can am three wheeled motorcycle and planning to convert a miata or mr2...?


----------



## cyclone (Dec 8, 2013)

is this a good motor and a good buy for can-am spider conversion...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Hyster-Forklift-Motor-Drive-PN-3022054-/220398140104?pt=BI_Heavy_Equipment_Parts&hash=item3350c0bac8


----------



## puddleglum (Oct 22, 2008)

Before we totally hijack this thread, you would probably be better to ask about this motor in the "sticky" forklift motor thread. This is getting pretty far of topic. I know it's long, but the answers to your questions are all in there. Now, to back pedal a little. The OP was looking at PM motors for a mid sized truck and I assumed you were too. If you are looking at a motorcycle, there may be some PM motors that would work in your price range. It would depend on what you wanted for performance. Why don't you check out http://www.evalbum.com/ to see what other guys have used in similar sized machines.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

Cyclone, PM sent. I' in the Baltimore area and we can share ideas and skills. I recommend an ACIM, and motor, VFD, 24-48V batteries, and DC-DC converter can be under $300 to get started. This can be discussed in a separate thread.


----------



## cyclone (Dec 8, 2013)

PStechPaul said:


> Cyclone, PM sent. I' in the Baltimore area and we can share ideas and skills. I recommend an ACIM, and motor, VFD, 24-48V batteries, and DC-DC converter can be under $300 to get started. This can be discussed in a separate thread.


Awesome fellow Baltimoreans... will pm you regarding this thanks bro...


----------



## GE11 (Oct 24, 2011)

Actually Forklift motors have been used very succesfully in a number of projects....The are by far the best bang for your buck!

Induction motors a more than just the armature.. The Stator is more complex than a DC Stator..


----------

